# Scraggy pigeon with bad feet



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, I've been reading the site for a few weeks now. I found a pigeon walking around near the beach with bad feet and drooping wings, very thin and dehydrated, about 8 pigeon flies on it and generally in a sad state. I brought it home and bathed it, got rid of the flies, karbadusted it and it has been with me since - which was about 6 weeks ago. A bird person at work said about 4 weeks back he/she is a baby. Pigi must be about 2.5 months now and still the wings droop and he/she walks around with bad feet, eats, sleeps a lot (I am concerned about this), well sits a lot, and there is a bit of wing flapping and flying motions but not much. Pigi comes with me to work and walks around my office floor and sits next to my chair and follows me when I go down the corridor. I take him/her out at lunch sometimes and he /she pecks around on the grass. In the past 2 weeks Pigi has been making grown up pigeon noises - no more squeaking. Pigi is always trying to feed from inbetween my fingers and makes the cooing noises mostly then. Pigi can't perch because of the bad feet. He/she likes clover flowers. Pigi sleeps at night all spread out on the blanket in the shoe box that says "Keep flying". I am concerned I'm not doing enough to encourage him/her to fly. I put Pigi on the bird feeder in the tree every morning to be with the wild birds and he/she eats there. Maybe I should take a picture. From what I have read I am feeding Pigi the right stuff and the poos look good. Just worried about the wings and flying. Would like to take Pigi to my vet where I take my chickens but I can't afford it right now. I have to watch the chickens because they jump on Pigi if I leave him/her unattended. I love Pigi so much it almost hurts. I live in Durban South Africa.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could be the Pigeons has coccidia/worms or both. Each is easily treated with the correct medication. The very best way to find out, is to have a veterinarian run a fecal exam. It would also be a good idea to have the feet looked at.
A picture of the birds feet would be helpful to us.
Can you tell us where you are located to we may be able to direct you to a veterinarian that treats Pigeons?
Sorry...I see you are in SA. We have a member in SA that maybe can talk to you. 
I'll send him a link to this thread.


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. Do you mean that is why he/she is not flying? The feet are developed and there is nothing to be done for them now I think - I read up on the possible causes which is very interesting. I am planning to take Pigi to the vet - I have a very good avian vet in Durban, Kerry Easson. Think I will just spend the money. Did think he/she needed at least a deworming and check over if I am to keep him/her. Is it normal for it to nestle down all day with a bit of walking around?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

A pic of Pigi would help. Also, try PM'ing member "plamenh" (am guessing that this is the member who Charis is referring to)

Obviously, a vet visit would be the best course, but we understand the expense involved. 

Also, be aware that in add'n to her malady, she/he is bonded to you now....so the likelihood that she could be released and live a feral life is about zero.

However, if her wings appear healthy and not injured or malformed, then it is probably an internal problem that keeps her grounded. As to whether or not she is low-energy, it's hard to tell from what you have told us. Could just be that her legs hurt her so she prefers remaining stationary when she can. I often see that with ferals with bad feet/legs...they just tend to stay put unless they have to move. 

Am also wondering if the legs are infected, thus causing her pain.

A lot of possible courses of treatment....certainly a deworming wouldn't hurt, and that stuff can be acquired over-counter.

And thanks for saving his/her life


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Kerry-Lee,
I’m in JHB. If you post picture, it will at least help us to determine how severe is a leg/wing problem. I would guess that is too late to correct any broken bones if there are such. Treatment for worms, coccidiosis and canker will help if that is the reason for him to be sleepy, but also pain in leg during movement can cause this behavior. If you need any medications please let me know. I’ll PM you my cell phone number.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

plamenh said:


> Hi Kerry-Lee,
> I’m in JHB. If you post picture, it will at least help us to determine how severe is a leg/wing problem. I would guess that is too late to correct any broken bones if there are such. Treatment for worms, coccidiosis and canker will help if that is the reason for him to be sleepy, but also pain in leg during movement can cause this behavior. If you need any medications please let me know. I’ll PM you my cell phone number.


Thank you.


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you, that is kind, I have a busy day tomorrow but will find a gap to call. I have taken a photo but not of the feet as was working today and didn't get time. I need some good shots outside or in good light. The feet are irreparable as I may have said and Pigi makes do. There may have been a broken wing. What is a good time for me to call?


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

*Wings deformed*

I think the wings are deformed - one sits higher than the other and the wings just don't look right even if they didn't hang down, but then again I am no expert. However I am optimistic Pigi may be able to fly even a bit eventually - he/she does try and skates around wings flapping furiously this only happens once or twice a day. As you have all said, deworming and the right meds seem like a must.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If he flaps wings, that’s great sign, that is good exercise and show of the energy. Even if unable to fly and with bad toes, he can have great quality life with you. As I already mentioned, next week I’ll be in Durban, so I can bring you some medicines for parasites (canker, cocci and worms).


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Way to go, plamenh! Thanks for your support of this new forum member. Welcome, Kerry-Lee!


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

*Pics of Pigi*

Thanks Plamen for the instructions of how to upload the pics.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

ooooh poor baby, to me at least one toe looks like it will fall off, anti biotics are needed.
her primaries are in horrible condition, did she have lice when you got her? proper diet will help when she molts, not sure of breaks they seem to be hanging the same.
she doesn't looks like she feels good, how is her weight?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't think this baby should ever be released


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

is she using her wings to balance herself??


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm glad that you managed with attachments.
Ok, it looks to me that toes were broken and they heeled wrong way. There nothing much you can do now except operation and maybe correction of the left middle toe.
Wings are looking bad, but it can be because of using them for balance or being dragging around while legs were hurting him. Feathers will grow again, but is there any broken bones on the wings?
You were right today when we spoke on the phone, best is Vet to check him and do X-ray if possible.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Breaks my heart to see a Pigeon in such condition. I don't think the bird should ever be released either. She deserves to be spoiled, pampered and loved.
She can have a good life with you. Don't let a vet talk you into euthanizing her.


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

You're right Pigi doesn't look happy in those photos but he/she's cooing, eating, wing flapping, walking , preening (a lot), sunbathing. Is it a young pigeon? He/she doesn't seem to use the wings to balance but it could be the case as she/he is not stable on the feet - tyou can't see in the pic but the left wing hangs lower than the right - the legs also seem a bit splayed now that I have read about it. Pigi had a bath after the photos and looks a bit smarter. There were only the flies when I found him/her as far as I could see but I might have missed the lice - none now though I think. With regard to the weight, eating is good and stomach is rounded but it is pretty fragile and not plump looking like most pigeons. There are strange nodules on the wing bones but not sure if that is normal.

Thanks Plamen for the advice, and again for the kind offer of meds. I will let you know what the bird vet says.

Pigi is pecking the computer mouse.


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

*more pics*

A few more


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Why does Pigi always want to put his/her beak between my fingers? And then he/she acts like I am holding the beak and struggles to get it free when I'm not even holding it - I guessed it is a baby feeding thing cos they feed from the mother's beak? Also the cooing - what does that mean? It is always associated with the finger pecking. 

I would definitely not let the vet euthanase Pigi but here in South Africa with so many animals needing help and resources dedicated to this so limited, it is frowned upon to spend too much on one animal and I am conscious of that but I also know that it does not have to cost the earth to give a creature a good life while it lasts. Our vet is a great bird lover and as I said to Plamen, she has dedicated a house she has just bought to being a bird and monkey rehabilitation site - she is setting up a surgery etc - but their policy is to not keep animals that cannot be rehabilitated for release.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Beak nudging is feeding issue, but also kissing with pigeons, as we would translate to human. 
Cooing is also a way of communication, but you will learn differences as you spend more time with her. We use hands to touch and feel, they use their beaks.
She is already feeling fine around you, so you may call her pet pigeon. 
As long as she is safe from predators, having food, water and some basic medical care, she will be happy.
Most of my pigeons cannot fly, but they compensate with cooing, mating, laying eggs and keeping me busy.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think he should ever be released, I don't think he should be put outside in a tree either. He can't get away from predators. Please keep him safe. Your doing a good job, and allot of work I would hate for it to be all to do for nothing and a cat to get it one morning when it is outside by the feeder. What a precious bird. He'll make a nice, sweet pet. mindy


----------



## Kerry-Lee (Sep 16, 2009)

Pigi went to the bird vet yesterday - she says the wing bones are deformed and Pigi won't fly -she trimmed the feathers, dewormed and checked the mouth - she said the mouth looks healthy and the weight is fine. She also charged me almost nothing which is so kind. She had 4 other pigeons there that were covered in this glue they are using now in Durban, especially to keep the birds away from the new stadium for the 2010 football - shamefull stuff. She is going to look for a bird that won't fly again from her rehab avary to Pigi to have a friend. 

Pigi is on the windowsill looking out over the harbour and city. The Indian Myna birds come right up to the window and look for a way in.

Mindy not to worry Pigi is always supervised on the bird feeder and outside - we have 3 big dogs and a cat and they know not to even look in Pigi's direction and he doesn't mind them much.

Thanks for all the kind advice and care.


----------

